# ELU TGS 173 Table saw - flip to chopsaw and doesnt work



## DIYdave (20 Aug 2012)

Hi Guys

got the ElU TGS 173 Table saw

Works fine when set up as table/circular saw

Flip over to chop saw and unable to active via trigger switch

Was told it was going be the electro magnet, replaced that part but still not working. 

now told it could it be the micro switch? any ideas?

Don’t want to keep replacing part after part trying to fault find as it gets quite expensive.

Any way of finding out whats causing it? 

Anyone have a wiring diagram? so i can try and figure out the switch gear, as there seems to be more wires than expected!

thanks 
Dave


----------



## dickm (21 Aug 2012)

Miles Machinery and Tools stock spares for these Elus, and they have a fairly clear exploded diagram. I've also got the manufacturer's instructions for this as a .pdf, which must have come off the web somewhere. Think it's probably OK to copy this to you if you pm me your email address.
The trigger in my saw doesn't have the microswitch under the trigger, so I can't help on that detail, but have you checked that it isn't something with the mechanical locks, as mine sometimes jammed until it got a thorough clean.

But they are fantastic saws for site work.


----------



## neilyweely (21 Aug 2012)

Hi
I picked a 173 up the other week and found it not working. I was about to change the capacitor but fluked it and noticed the switch for operating the table saw mode had a small 'button' (just behind the on/off part) that is depressed by the table top part when in TS mode. This was failing to engage with the table top when flipped as there was a little skew in the whole thing. However with a little attention this was sorted. I am a little suprised at how long it takes to 'wind up' to speed, but on the whole I am a happy bunny.
Maybe worth looking at. If the 'micro' switches are anything like this one I had trouble with then they aren't very 'micro' at all. Quite big really.....

HTH

Neil


----------



## peterhanson (26 Mar 2013)

I hd exactly the same problem with mine. I took the switch apart (pull out the split pin) and found there wa sawdust stopping it activating.

I have a problem now, - in table saw position the green button doesn't stay down when I let go of it. Any ideas?
Peter


----------



## 811 (21 Sep 2013)

Hi Dickm

Have read you reply to the above. Very useful. I have been trying to locate a wiring diagram for an Elu TGS173 (110v) switch assembly (table mounted switch). It appears from your post that you may have this. Being a new member it seems I cannot pm you. I would be grateful if you could send me the diagram, just not sure how we can achieve this. 

You help/advise would be appreciated. 

Regards

811


----------



## Myfordman (21 Sep 2013)

Make 3 more posts anywhere in the forum and then you will get access to the PM system

MM


----------



## dickm (21 Sep 2013)

Email sent to 811.

Pretty sure there isn't a wiring diagram for the switch per se, as it's a "replace if faulty" item.


----------

